# Sigma 150-600 Sport vs Tamron 150-600mm



## AlanF (Oct 29, 2014)

Lenstip, bless them, have done the first review of the Sigma 150-600mm sport. The MTFs are very impressive, and beat the Tamron. But it is a monster, heavier than the Canon 300/2.8 II + 2xTC. It weighs 2860g vs 1951 of Tamron. It is 120 x 290.2mm vs 105.6 x 257.8mm. (The 300/2.8 II is 128 x 248mm, 2350g)

It's a better lens than the Tamron but it is too large and heavy for me as it would be easier to carry and pack the admittedly much more expensive 300/2.8. Nevertheless, a very impressive lens.


----------



## tayassu (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks for sharing! 
Especially the 600mm performance looks good, compared to the Tamron!


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 30, 2014)

AlanF said:


> ... and beat the Tamron ...


Thanks for sharing.

NOT to beat the Tamron would have startled me, by all that material and money for the Sigma S lens.
I think the more fair comparison will be Tamron vs. Sigma 150 - 600 C (as soon as it is released).
Will be interesting how those two do then...


----------



## K-amps (Oct 30, 2014)

Do you have a comparo of the Sport with the 300 f2.8ii + 1.4x iii ?


----------



## docsmith (Oct 30, 2014)

AlanF said:


> and beat the Tamron. But it is a monster, heavier than the Canon 300/2.8 II + 2xTC. It weighs 2860g vs 1951 of Tamron.



...and 70-300L and 100-400L. Granted, not by as much as I was hoping, given it's size and weight. There is sample variability, I am hoping as a few more reviews (TDP/Lensrentals/etc) come in that the 150-600S is even a bit better. But, it is better at 600 mm than the Tamron, than the [email protected] mm, or the 70-300L @ 300 mm (center is a tie or may ever so slightly go to the 70-300, but edges to the Sigma). 

Yes, this is a big lens. But, unless I see the unicorn of the 100-400L II with great MTF charts, I am planning on keeping my preorder of the 150-600S to test it out. I have a feeling it will fit in my kit nicely.

BTW, also check out the rest of the review. Really good performance in all the tests including AF. Only vignetting was flagged as an issue.
http://www.lenstip.com/index.php?test=obiektywu&test_ob=417

Not to digress too far, but regarding copy to copy variability, TDP has the 70-300 @300 with much better edges than the 100-400 at FF edges. Opposite of the lenstip data:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=738&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=4&API=1&LensComp=113&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=7&APIComp=0


----------



## classic21 (Nov 23, 2014)

Some pictures taken with Sigma 150-600

http://www.birdnet.cn/thread-867901-1-1.html

http://www.wolfgangsteiner.com/blog-do-show-blogid-173.html

https://www.flickr.com/photos/guccidpo/15601214150/in/photostream/


Comparison with 150-600 tamron:

http://www.birdnet.cn/thread-867901-4-1.html


----------

